# Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?



## Domi_br (28. April 2008)

Spannt ihr beim angeln auf Karpfen mit festbleimontage eure Schnur nach dem ablegen der Rute oder last ihr sie eher schlaff?
Ich beziehe mich auf einen Artikel des dies monatigen Blinker, wonach dies angeblich eine scheuchwirkung auf die Karpfen haben soll, wenn die schnur durch das spannen sich vom grund abhebt….
Wie sind da euere Erfahrungen und Meinungen?


----------



## Karpfencrack (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

dafür gibts back leads


----------



## Angelgage (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

*Hallo also ich  spannen   immer die schnur und fange aber auch immer gut .*
*Weiß nicht ob die das merken wenn die nun straf ist oder nicht* ;+


----------



## Karpfencrack (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

der blinker schreibt viel s... wenn der tag lang ist(meiner meinung nach)


----------



## punkarpfen (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Ich kenne den Blinkerartikel zwar nicht, aber das klingt für mich ganz danach, was der Onkel Danny von Korda so predigt. #h
Ich straffe die Schnur so wenig wie möglich und so stark wie nötig. Das Straffen überlasse ich allerdings dem Hanger/Swinger.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Sehe es genauso wie Punkarpfen.
Drehe auch immer so lange an der Rolle, bis der Swinger vernümpftig hängt.


----------



## Krischan 1989 (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Hallo.
Kurze Frage zu den Back Leads. Wenn man die Back Leads auf der Hauptschnur montiert hat und ausgeworfen hat und die Schnur spannt. Rutschen die dann bei relativ starker Spannung zurück? Oder bleiben sie am Grund liegen trotz der Spannung;+


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

weniger ist manchmal mehr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gruss


----------



## tarpoon (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

jepp, rutenspitze ins wasser, sliders hinterm leadcore und die swinger so leicht wie möglich einstellen, so das sie die schnur geradeso spannen...


----------



## Lupus (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Also Back Leads und Schur spannen schließt sich aus! Wenn ich die Schur straffe Hebe ich die Bleie an außer ich mache es so wie von Tarpoon beschrieben.
Es gibt gute Argumente für beides schließlich ist die ohnehin schon bescheidene Bissanzeige mit schlaffen Schnüren noch schlechter!

Ich würde es davon abhäöngig machen ob du desöfteren Zupfer/ Schnurschwimmer hast. Hast du diese versuche es doch mal mit schlaffen schnüren.

Abgesehen davon ist mein persönlicher Gedanke... schwimmen Karpfen überhaupt in die Schnur? Beobachtet man Enten und Schwäne stelle ich immer wieder erstaunt fest das diese kaum die Schnur berühren.
Auch beim Fischen auf Kleinfische stelle ich fest das die Pose bzw. Schnur kaum von Fischen aus dem Schwarm berührt wird. Meiner Meinung nach nehmen die Fische die Schnur wahr und berühren sie deshalb in der *Regel *nur sehr selten.


----------



## hecq (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*



Karpfencrack schrieb:


> der blinker schreibt viel s... wenn der tag lang ist(meiner meinung nach)


 

geil! das ist halt normal für ne Zeitung das die viel schreiben und sinn und zweck.

das dies nicht jedermans geschmack trifft ist also auch ganz klar.


----------



## Fellisch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Also ich Spanne meine Schnur immer und fange auch


----------



## masterf (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

hm... veilleicht solte ich aufhören meine Schnur immer zu spannen dann fange ich vielleicht ja mal mehr ;-)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Vielleicht sind die Karpfen bei uns hier anders, als die im übrigen Deutschland?
Von ner gespannten Schnur lassen die sich jedenfalls nicht abhalten... zumal erst recht nicht, wenn durch 1,5m Leadcore vorne dran, die Schnur eh "durchhängt".


----------



## Thecatfisch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Die Blinker ist ne tolle Zeitschrift!!!Keine Frage!
sind sehr viele nützliche tipps dabei.

Meiner Meihnung nach schreibt die Blinker immer dann solche Beiträge,wenn da einer mit en schönen Fisch überlisten konnte.

Heist also,wenn einer,nen Karpfen von 50pfund oder so,*anna nicht geschtrafften schnur,*fängt.Meinen sie das es nur daran gelegen hat.

Bischen bescheuert jetzt erklärt,aber ich hoffe ihr wisst waqs ich meine


----------



## j4ni (28. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Der Herr möge dich mit dem Duden erschlagen! Aber das Thema an sich ist eigentlich recht spannend, finde ich zumindest. Ich hatte neulich noch nen UK Karpfenmagazin in der Hand wo ein Autor sich sehr für die Rückkehr zu tight lines aussprach bzw argumentierte warum die stramme Schnurr besser (für seine Angelei) sei als slack lines. Die Mehrzahl der Tommies fischt aktuell (ok die Zeitung ist vom letzten Jahr...) wohl eher eben die slack lines, siehe Danny F. etc In dem Artikel hat der Autor in meinen Augen schlüssig dargelegt, dass durch die deutlich bessere Bissanzeige, in zweierlei Hinsicht, die stramme Hauptschnur der slacken überlegen ist. Der Artikel hiess meine ich the tighter the better und es waren beeindruckend gekrümmte Ruten zu sehen...ohne Fisch wohlgemerkt. Hauptaugenmerk lag darin, dass die straff gespannte Schnurr fast jede Bewegung des Köders anzeigen würde während bei schlaffen Schnüren viele "Bisse" gar nicht erst angezeigt werden bzw nicht an gezeigt werden können. ZUsätzlich wurde dargelegt, dass die Fische durchaus kaum Fluchtreaktion ausgelöst durch die Schnüre gezeigt hätten, ein Schnurschwimmer dem Angler jedoch anzeigt, dass es Fischaktivitäten auf seinem Spot bzw in seinem Pond gibt. Solution war quasi, dass viele Fische gehakt werden konnten, von denen man bei slack lines gar nichts gemerkt hätte.
Das Hauptproblem bei "losen" Schnüren ist also die Bissanzeige, ich weiß nicht wie da der aktuelle Stand auf der Insel ist, ich meine aber irgendwie irgendwo etwas von spezielen Swingern oder so gelesen zu haben, hat mich aber nciht weiter interessiert, da ich eigentlich meistens eine gewissen Spannung in der Schnur habe. Wie heißt es doch so schön und nichts sagend: so viel wie nötig so wenig wie möglich...wobei ich auch nur aus dem Bauch heraus dieses "soviel wie nötig" abschätze, also eher soviel wie ich meine um Vertrauen in das Ganze zu haben 

Fische ich mehr oder weniger vor meinen Füßen bzw an meinem Ufer dann habe ich eine äh durchhängende Leine.


----------



## Jan77 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Ich denke es ict eine Frage der Entfernung, fische ich vor meinen Füßen, dann lass ich die schnur hängen. Fische ich auf sehr weite Entfernung, dann spanne ich die Schnur durch den Swinger. 

Ich habe die Ehrfahrung gemacht, dass selbst bei satrk beangelten Vereinsseen, sich die Karpfen nicht durch eine gespannte Schnur vom beissen abhalten lassen. 

Jedoch ist Auffällig das, wenn mein Kumpel und ich nebeneinander am See sitzen und bis zu sechs Ruten den Angelplatz verlassen, fängt meistens nur die Äußere. Also doch absenken??


----------



## Yoshi (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Hi, die Frage erübrigt sich ab einer gewissen Entfernung, da die Schnur dann sowieso die ersten Meter auf dem Grund liegt, egal ob gespannt oder nicht. Zumindest ist dies bei monofiler Schnur der Fall. Mann spricht dann von einem sog. Durchhängen der Schnur. Alleine der Versuch auf dem Trockenen eine Schnur auf 100m ordentlich zu straffen wird euch zeigen, wie heftig sich die Rute biegen wird. Kommt noch der Wasserdruck dazu kann mann sich ja denken, was passiert.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Also, meiner Erfahrung nach ist es nicht verkehrt, Backleads einzusetzen, so mache ich das überwiegend.
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....ads-p-3153&cName=zubehoer-bleie-leads-c-30_78 (die benutze ich in 56 gr.)

Was ich aber auch noch mache, das ist eine Montage, die im Prinzip auf die Leadcore-Funktion hinausläuft. Das schöne an meiner Montage ist, dass sie sich mit nur einem Knoten über einen Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigen lässt und ich so schnell einsatzbereit bin. Am Besten mache ich mal eine Zeichnung, sonst tippe ich ne halbe Stunde und ihr habt es immer noch nicht gecheckt 

So, habe mal eben etwas gekritzelt, denn ein Bild sagt mehr als 100 Worte:


----------



## punkarpfen (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Erstmal ist das Thema nicht wirklich fangentscheidend, weil man mit beiden Versionen fische fangen kann. Es geht hier vielmehr um eine Optimierung der eigenen Fischerei. Diese Theorien kommen aus Englend, wo ein ganz anderer Befischungsdruck und auch andere Gewässertypen vorkommen. Nimmt man da z.B. die Kordavideos als Beispiel, so sieht man dort Fische, welche die Bestellnummern der gängigen Boiliesorten runterbeten können und die in relativ flachem, klaren Wasser bangelt werden. Ein deutscher Baggerseekarpfen, der in 4m Tiefe beangelt wird, verhält sich in der Regel ganz anders. 
Die Bissanzeige ist mit Mono auf weitere und teilweise auch schon auf mittlere Distanz generell nicht so toll. Glücklicherweise sind wir beim Festbleiangeln nicht so sehr darauf angewiesen und den Fullrun bekommt man schon mit. 
Ich persönlich gehe nicht davon aus, dass Fische die Schnur bei meiner Karpfenangelei sehen können, weil die Gewässer  eher trüb und auch  etwas tiefer sind.  
Ob fische schhnurscheu sind, kann ich schwer beurteilen, weil ich keine Taucherausrüstung besitze, um das zu überprüfen. Was ich aber vom Ufer aus feststellen konnte war, dass ich durchaus kurz nachdem ich einen Schnurschwimmer hatte, einen Biss bekommen habe. Ich denke aber, dass hierfür vorrangig der Angeldruck entscheidend ist.


----------



## j4ni (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Das nur die äussere Rute fängt, liegt (denke ich) da dran, dass die Fische sich ja aus einer Richtung an den Futterplatz, oä, annähern müssen und dementsprechend das erste "Angebot" annehmen, oder eben gar keins..., auch bei abgesengten Schnüren fängt meist die äussere Rute oder der Aussensitzende. Ausser natürlich wenn man direkt vor Stellplätzen fischt oder eine sehr große Streuung der Ruten hat...aber irgendwie fängt auch da fast nie die Mitte meine ich...evtl hat der Copperfield da die Finger im Spiel 

edit wg update  : In den Korda Videos wird auch immer extra gesagt, dass man an einem Gewässer ist wo die Bedingungen gerade hinsichtlich der Sichtbarkeit extrem sind, ist ja auch klar wer will schon Schemenhafte Bewegungen in grün-brauner Brühe sehen aeh oder eben nciht sehen  
Das die englischen Bedingungen, Gott sei dank, nicht den hiesigen entsprechen wird aber generell gerne übersehen


----------



## Carphunter 76 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Ich kenne auch dieses Phänomen von Schnurschwimmern vor dem Biss, aber meist in Gewässern mit wenig Befischungsdruck. 

In anderen Seen kann es durchaus fangentscheidend sein, ob man die Schnur absenkt , oder nicht (auch nachts kann das einen großen Unterschied machen !!!)

Versuch macht kluch  

An manchen Gewässern ist es sicher sinnvoll, mal zu testen, ob man besser fängt, wenn die Schnur abgesenkt wird. (auch wenn das Wasser trüb ist und auch nachts)


----------



## Dissection2k (29. April 2008)

*AW: Schnur Spannen oder nicht!?*

Nehmen wir die Aussage des Blinker-Artikels doch mal objektiv unter die Lupe:

Zuerst einmal sei gesagt, dass ich den betreffenden Artikel nicht kenne, bzw. noch nicht gelesen habe.

Allerdings berichtet der "Blinker" mit Vorliebe von Themen, welche im Angelsport als "Streitthemen" angesehen werden, somit das Interesse der Leserschaft wecken (Der Leser soll denken "...und nun lese ich mir mal durch, wie das tatsächlich ist") und damit die Auflage erhöhen. Es ist allerdings Fakt, dass auch die Blinker-Redakteure nur Menschen sind und nicht mit dem goldenen Buch der Angelweisheiten auf die Welt gekommen sind. In der Regel stützt man sich dort auf einzelne Meinungen von ("angeblichen") Profis auf dem jeweiligen Gebiet. Demnach repräsentieren diese Artikel oftmals nur die Meinung einer Einzelperson oder eines kleineren Personenkreises. Das diese Meinung nicht zwangsläufig "der goldene Weg" sein muss, dürfte einleuchtend erscheinen.

Bei der Aussage des Artikels selbst stellt sich mir die Frage, inwiefern dies belegbar sein soll ->

1. Angenommen, ich straffe meine Schnur:

Hierbei sehe ich jede Bewegung der Schnur (in beide Richtungen), was natürlich auch Fehlbisse, mit dem Köder spielende Karpfen, Schnurschwimmer und sonstige Einflüsse auf die Schnur beinhaltet. 

2. Angenommen ich lasse meine Schnur hängen:

Hier bekomme ich Schnurschwimmer und Fehlbisse nicht, bzw. kaum mehr mit. Fazit: Hierbei sehe ich in der Regel nur "echte" Bisse, welche sich in der Regel durch ein Abziehen der Schnur bemerkbar machen.

Nehmen wir nun mal die Position des Autors ein: 

Dieser bemerkt nun, dass er erheblich weniger Fehlbisse hat (wie auch, wenn er diese nicht mitbekommt |supergri ) und (fast) ausschließlich "echte" Bisse hat.

In meinen Augen ist dies eine Milchmädchenrechnung - Sie geht einfach nicht auf, da das Gegenteil schlichtweg nicht beweisbar ist. Zumindest nicht auf diesem Weg. Hierzu wären Experimente mit einer Unterwasserkamera nötig - Diese würde allerdings bestimmt auch wiederum einen Störfaktor ergeben. Somit könnte der Inhalt des nächsten Blinker-Artikels
*
"Lieber ohne Kamera" 

*(Fiktiver Auszug aus einem solchen Artikel: "Beim Ansitz auf Karpfen sollte man lieber die gute alte Unterwasserkamera Zuhause lassen... Der Grund...")

heißen |supergri

Anmerkung: Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch - Auch ich lese herzlich gern den Blinker! Allerdings, und das habe ich in meinem Studium gelernt, sollte man Texte jeglicher Art niemals unhinterfragt lesen und deren Inhalt aufnehmen! Für mich stellen die Artikel dieser Zeitschrift oftmals eine tolle Anregung dar und ich finde immer wieder tolle Tipps, auf die ich selber bestimmt nicht gekommen wäre. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man auch hier niemals seine eigene Meinung (und die anderer) gänzlich ausblenden. #6


----------

